# EVANNEX REAR CENTER CONSOLE FOR TESLA MODEL X - On Sale



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/rear-center-console-for-tesla-model-x-5-seat

*Available ONLY for Model X 5-Seat (all years) and Model X 7-seat (2018-present) configurations. *

The Rear Center Console Insert (RCCI) provides a functional, integrated custom-designed solution for Tesla Model X owners who desire rear seat storage, two convenient cup holders, and a center armrest for the rear bench seat. The RCCI is easy to install and remove. With the RCCI installed, you also are able to fold down the passenger-side rear seat back for large storage needs. You may custom-design your RCCI to correspond to the interior upholstery color and trim finish options in your Tesla Model X. Made in the USA.

_*Please note that RCCI is NOT available for Model X 6-seat and pre-2018 7-seat configurations (see further discussion in our FAQ before ordering)._

_*WHEN PLACING AN ORDER USE CODE: *_*KITTY5 (five) to receive $5.00 off your order of $50 or more.*

*PIANO BLACK*





















*CARBON FIBER*







































​
For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/rear-center-console-for-tesla-model-x-5-seat

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

